# Are there aquarium drilling services in the GTA?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

I'm considering buying a second hand tank and stand that I really like, however, it doesn't come drilled. 

I'm not the most handy person in the world and don't have the tools to do so.

Could I get some recommendations as to people or businesses who could help me drill my tank and get the right equipment to build an overflow into it?

Thanks much!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is aquarium store (I think dragon) at steeles and MqCowan if I remember correctly.
They drilled whole in my latest sump $25

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

John, at north american fish breeders did my last sump.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drilling*

john at NAFB charges 25 bucks a hole 
big als charges 50 bucks a hole but also guarantees to not break tank.please verify ...cant be 100 percent on that ..just cant remember what he told me when i was pricing it .


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

or buy a whole saw, diamond tip for $25 and dill up to 5 wholes yourself... before dulling.....

diy is the best option always....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Diamond drills don't dull, you have to know how to use them like any other tool.

If you're brave enough then drilling your own hole is worth it since you can do it at home and not risk breaking the tank in the move. All it takes is a good drill, a supply of water, and a steady hand. Although you should probably watch a few youtube videos on how to do it first.

Good luck


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the input folks.

I bought a 150 gallon tank with a hanging overflow instead. Just figured I won't deal with the headache 

Much appreciated.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

VisualPoetry said:


> Thanks for the input folks.
> 
> I bought a 150 gallon tank with a hanging overflow instead. Just figured I won't deal with the headache
> 
> Much appreciated.


Do some reading on "overflows" and you might see that you bought a bigger headache. Since the tank is empty, I would strongly consider getting it drilled.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to say this also...but didn't want to be "that guy" who is always a downer.

If it's empty I'd say drill it also and sell the overflow


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I was going to say this also...but didn't want to be "that guy" who is always a downer.
> 
> If it's empty I'd say drill it also and sell the overflow


Someone had to....

Get it drilled, and I will make you the overflow at a discounted price. Just so I know you are starting off right!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

These guys make drilling tanks look too easy:






..


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hanging overflows are a real pain. Matching return pump is a pain. Having air bubbles trapped is worst as it can cause floods.


----------

